
How ticks get under your skin: insertion mechanics of the feeding apparatus - bookofjoe
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rspb.2013.1758
======
bookofjoe
Video of attachment process:
[https://youtu.be/wPbIot9tQ6U](https://youtu.be/wPbIot9tQ6U)

